# Which model paint would match pale green D&RGW color?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

To All,

I want to repaint my AMS shorty caboose interior. But I need to know what you folks use to match the pale green used on the NG cabeese interiors. Hopefully something close is available in "rattle can" form.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate green.









Paint it "BLUE"


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary:


Back in January of 2012, I started a thread about a Sheridan caboose kit that I had just built. It came with an interior. In my first post is a picture of the painted interior. I used a light green spray paint I got at my local hardware store. I would describe it as an apple green. Unfortunately, I am in Arizona and the can, if I still have it, is back in Virginia. I think that it it is a similar color to what I think I remembered from the cabooses at the Colorado RR Museum.

caboose kit 


For some reason links come in on the last page of posts. You will have to click back to page 1.

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chuck. I tried your link and got an error message. The site times out at the drop of a hat now. I'll wait to search for your article until MLS starts to pick-up some speed! I've had a couple of posts today just NOT post at all because of the speed.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Gary, So i went looking at pix on line of your color in ? ... 

By far and on average, the closest color in spray that I have here and is a great match is Krylon's "Jade" - mine is a satin finish... 

Barring the many lighting variables, and off angle shots, this comes the closest... 

:~} ....... Have fun!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary:


Out of three tries, I missed on the link once and hit twice. I have gotten in every time through the site search. You can either go into my site by clicking on my user name in the box on the left, or clicking on your user name in the menu bar at the top. Click on "posts" A list of old post comes up. scroll to the bottom and click on all posts. This should bring up all your or my posts. Now click on search. if everything is working, a search menu should show up on the left side. Enter either your user name or mine "chuck n" in the bottom box. Then add "Sheridan kit" in the search box at the top center. This should bring up the Sheridan caboose kit thread. It should work with either user name because you had a post in the thread.

Good luck! If this doesn't work give it a couple of days.

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck: I finally hit and got it saved using the "printer Friendly" mode! Thanks a bunch. 

Dirk: Thanks for the tip about Krylon "Jade".


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad it finally worked. Krylon's jade might work, as suggested by Dirk, because he has seen it. But as a geologist, jade comes in many shades of green. From almost black to almost white. So if someone tells me it is jade, I haven't a clue what color they are talking about. Check the Krylon "Jade", but if it doesn't work, go to your local supermarket and look at the Granny Smith apples. That is a close match, perhaps a few shades lighter. Not to be too crude, but it is close to a color that I might call "baby puke green". Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 24 Feb 2013 10:42 PM 
Glad it finally worked. Krylon's jade might work, as suggested by Dirk, because he has seen it. But as a geologist, jade comes in many shades of green. From almost black to almost white. So if someone tells me it is jade, I haven't a clue what color they are talking about. Check the Krylon "Jade", but if it doesn't work, go to your local supermarket and look at the Granny Smith apples. That is a close match, perhaps a few shades lighter. Not to be too crude, but it is close to a color that I might call "baby puke green". Chuck Hey Chuck,

Your color "explanation" reminds me of a scene in one of my favorite movies....."Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House" and Myrna Loy was trying to explain to the painter on what the shades of the colors were to be in various rooms of the house. In fact one of her descriptions of a color was to tell the painter to go to the produce section and pick a nice green apple and that would be the shade she wanted.







After the contractoirs stepped out of the house, they looked at each other and said "yellow; green, white and blue. Period!"


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

R'ant we having fun here!! ha Thanks Chuck!! Which apple again!?? ha 

I gave a name for the very reason mentioned above, we all have various tastes, not the food kind, lest you drool over my crokking s'getti sauce cooking behind me!! 

I have collected since getting into painting in G-scale well in excess of 100 plus cans of spray paint here, each it's own taste !! Literally - a rainbow of colors - to look at and compare and use/choose on any project that comes to mind!! Good thing we enjoy trains so much and can get past our tastes!!!! 

I ran errands today, saw another new color from Krylon, that was also a possible option (sorry odd name it had? ), but feel the Jade to be the best still, there is also - Celery, which is very pale / light - but in the family of interior colors in mind here...also Pistachio,... 

Gary look in several stores to get a broad look at the colors, I can not find them all under just one roof!!!??? Tis frustrating at times too!! 

Good luck - Pick a color you will like and enjoy!! Many are close, and there are other paint brands also!! Wander the aisles some,..it's the best way. .....What I have done, and often times bring home one more can of paint, a new color to add to the rainbow here!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Only 2 colors count. 
You don't want Tennament Tan, 
You do want Government Green. It's everywhere! 

See ya down the line, 
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk:


I could have said "horse apple" but that would have been brown with subtle flecks of tan, not green. But seriously, I have reread my post on Granny Smiths and concluded that my comment on the shades lighter could be misinterpreted. I think that the interior of the caboose is a little lighter than the granny smith green, but is a very similar shade of green.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Really, the English language is so limiting at times!!!!!! We all see things darkly thru lenses!!! ha! 

This is why I just buy a can of paint here and there, doesn't matter the name - just the tone of the color - The one I'm looking fer!!!! 

It has been fun!! and I only hope help full,.... and maybe even a bit inspiring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ya'all can go out an' paint a new - old train car this week!!!!! 

Indeed - have Fun!! .......Is it possible to grow a "granny'' in a lighter color green???? mmmm now!! 

D


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, only with the correct can of spray paint. Probably JADE. Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

touche' ....!!! 

Jade on....


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was Sheridan dealer back in the day. Sold a Boatload of the caboose kits. Very well made and very strong. i still run one of my long its that tumbled down the escalator on the Queen Mary Big train show- it survived well. Anyway, jade green Krylon is exactly the color that was suggested/required in the kit instructions. It works very well and looks very good in the subdued lighting of the kit interior when assembled. By 2005 or 2006, Ken Dunn( The man was a walking dictionary of DRGW caboose info) was well advanced in years. His wife was also suffering . So, he called me and I bought his remaining stock of kits.( Still have one more 1;20 Long round roof kit in the box which I am saving for a special project) . Then he got out of production. He had actually started out first with a very short run of 1;24, then did a run of 1;22.5, but mostly by 2002/3 or so was producing only 1:20.3, though there were a few kits of LG B scale floating around at that time, a friend of mine in Arizona had a few 1;22.5 finished around that time as I recall.. 

Jonathan /EMW 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

All of this talk of the right color reminded me of one of the "Man Rules"

1. ALL men see in only 16 colors, like  by CouponDropDown">Windows default settings.
Peach, for example, is a fruit, not A color. Pumpkin is also a fruit. We have no idea what mauve is.

So by this standard a Granny Smith is a fruit not a color.

Andre

PS Look up "The Man Rules" they are a hoot.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
Do you want to brush or spray? Floquil polyscale NYC jade green(414370) might be close. Can't really tell from the online chip. I used to have a pale green from model master that I used on some interiors. Might be too dark for yours.
This is a good website. You can look at a lot of different companies paints


 http://scalemodeldb.com/paintcharts/modelmaster


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 26 Feb 2013 08:45 AM 
Gary, 
Do you want to brush or spray? Floquil polyscale NYC jade green(414370) might be close. Can't really tell from the online chip. I used to have a pale green from model master that I used on some interiors. Might be too dark for yours.

 
Actually I was going to do BOTH....spray and brush. This will be a "temporary" interior added to the plain plastic original. I'm drawing a NEW interior using Sloan's book on D&RGW #0524 and make the interior more authentic. The new interior will be a combination of wood and styrene large scale siding from Evergreen.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I might also offer the new color I saw a few days ago! I was back in the hardware store and got the latest Krylon offering, not listed on their web site yet.. 

...called ''Catalina Mist'',... it is a slightly lighter version of the ''Jade'' color, also in satin finish... 

This would be great for caboose or snow plow interiors also!! 

Good Luck & Have Fun - with your trains!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gary, 
I've sprayed into a cup (disposable) and used that with a brush to match the sprayed on. I'm assuming the brush work is more touch up than large areas. 

Otherwise take your spray can sample to a paint store with computerised mixing... get the trial size ... 'to see if it matches back home'.... 

I know it when I see it! On Navy bases when I was a child it was Government green and it was every where; inside machines, gymnasiums, bimp hangars, ships, dry docks, etc... you can see a lot as an 8 yr. old kid with a bike and a paper route that opened sooooo many otherwise locked and forbidden doors! My poor parents .... 'Chaplain Coy, do you know your boy is fishing while perched on an I-beam feet off the water on the side of our Coast Guard pier, sticking out into the Columbia River?' What a playground! Tongue Point, Astoria Ore. 

'xcuse me the thread was spooling out, so I added more color.... Hoooo boy! What an iliteration! (dang I only had $4.99 for a 5 dollar word, I hope it's spelled write... yuck yuck). 

See ya down the line, 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

well - OK I have sprayed paint cans into the lid and used a brush also!! Can I join the club, ?? 

Actually John, what ever your drinking I want 2 cups - maybe it will get rid of My 3 day headache!!!! oooch! 

D - LOLROF can't stop my self................. hahaha,.... hehe.. now


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Join it???? Gee ol' man you is the ringleader! 
Me? I'm jist a tag along.... mom said you haveta let me! 
Sorry Dirk, my 2 cups was coffee, 22 years ago I gave up that other stuff and an early death.... 
did beat cancer, but golly so many arguements! Chemo is a nasty cure. 

I was out lurking again and wanted to bring some of that lost friendly banter back home. D'ats All. 

My next mission is to figure out how to defuse a maybe sensitive topic as I present. 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, so of all the metal cabeese I ever remember seeing the interior, both models and real, they all had the light green color. 

But were/are there any railroads that used something other than green for the interior of a caboose?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems that green was a common color of choice, someones!!!, for steam cab in-erds too! 

Good ? there Randy!??.... 

....... For current rebuilds of modern stuff I have resorted to a light tan color, as per builders discretion here! Mine!! 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well Randy, from the looks of early photos gray was a color of choice too. 
Of course the BW film may have influenced the outcome. 
I've also seen pics of wood lined cabeese. I imagine that back when a crummy was assigned to one Conductor, he would customize it to his liking. 

But most important, it's your RR you decide. 

See ya down the line, 

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John 

I wasn't looking to paint the interior of any cabeese. Was just wondering what colors were used.I've seen wooden interiors on old wood B&O cabeese.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 02 Mar 2013 09:24 AM 
Thanks John 

I wasn't looking to paint the interior of any cabeese. Was just wondering what colors were used.I've seen wooden interiors on old wood B&O cabeese. The old cabeese were tongue and grove wood paneling. The D&RGW were 3 1/4" T&G.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

After posting the above I googled Images; caboose interiors. 
I saw; wood, Gov't Green and some 2 tone Red brown to wainscotting and cream above, one looked like nicotine over white - yellow, then it got silly with 'private owners cottages'. There were others, but my attention span maxed out. 

Sorry I didn't really help in the post above, I was joking some with BW film and tones of grey. 

See ya down the line, 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

dupe... of the evil kind

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No Biggie John 

I appreciate the help.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Little late to this, but I used Model Masters RAF Interior Green (the enamel version) for my caboose interiors.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 03 Mar 2013 10:50 AM 
Little late to this, but I used Model Masters RAF Interior Green (the enamel version) for my caboose interiors.











Matt,

Nice looking cabeese!







I wonder......what color was the floor?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the floor was unpainted wood. So maybe a buff or grey color?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I am doing the interior of a tool car. Used the spray jade green, I like it fine, looks very much like the above photos

Jerry


----------

